# Longevity of an ALU bike



## Ben01t (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm interested by a CAAD9 but I'm concern about his longevity. I've heard that an ALU bike doesn't last as long as a carbon bike (it's not that it break but the frame loose his stifness).
Any feedback?


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I can't see how alu will "loose the stiffness" over time. If anything, I see carbon "flexing" a bit more on the longer run. 
Do a search on material fatigue on the Net and you'll find your answer. Ti has the highest rating of them all. 

For the record, I have a 9 year old CAAD2 mountain bike (al, of course). It has endured more than 10K miles, 2 cassettes changes, 1 cranks , 3 chains and heavy usage. Funny enough, I neved had to change a single spoke. It's now retired to my "easy ride" bike, but still looks and rides as good as new.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

You need to check out this article in relation to aluminum properties & durability. 

http://www.63xc.com/scotn/alumin.htm

It's part of a series of articles on bike frame materials, and I have to say that's one of the best I've seen on the net. 

cheers


----------

